# Caad 9 Ride Quality



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

I have been looking at mainly the Synapse as a possible upgrade next summer since I don't race but just ride in the recreational since. I am working toward doing century rides and metric century rides so comfort is paramount. That is the reason for considering the Synapse Carbon 4. But, the Caad 9-4 or 9-5 is more affordable, probably lighter and for now still made in USA!! My question is this, since it is an aluminum frame, is it going to ride comfortably enough for longer distances or is it just built for racing? I think I saw somewhere a reviewer state that the Caad 9 was very comfortable. No, I have not tried either one yet but will as the time gets closer. I am just doing the research for now so any input would be appreciated.


----------



## mbpF700 (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm looking for the same information. I'm a recreational rider too, looking for something to do 50+ miles on a regular basis, plus take the every day demands of me riding it to work. I've ridden a Synapse and a Six-13 a couple years ago at a demo day and the Synapse was really comfortable. Yet, I really want to ride a CAAD 9 for it's aluminum frame durability and made in the USA. I'm waiting for my LBS to get one in so I can take it for a ride.

I saw an interesting post on this forum that said any bike can be made more comfortable with the right tires and seat post.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

The CAAD 9 would be fine I think. It's one of the most comfortable alloy road frame ever and I don't see how it couldn't be used for lots of long rides. I currently use my CAAD 9 CX bike as a road bike and it's a lot less comfortable ()it's much less vertically compliant than the CAAD 9 road frame) yet I have no problems doing century rides and such. And yes, using slightly larger tires than the standard 23x700 with lower pressures will give a lot of comfort. The position on the bike can also play a role, no need to set the bike in an aggressive race position if you and your back prefer a more relaxed position like the Synapse has standard.


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

I am thinking that maybe the bars can be raised a bit to get a more relaxed position. I currently ride the flat bar Giant Rapid. I could stand a little more aggressive stance but don't want to get full aero, race style position. My rides will be 30 to 100 milers with shorter stuff thrown in between. I have had a Cannondale MTB for 15 years, the F500 aluminum frame, and it has lasted extremely well. I do like the colors of the Synapse better, especially the blue and white!! But, there is a huge difference in pricing with equal components and I wonder about the durability of carbon. I would also like to get a Caad 9 while it still says "Handmade in USA"!!


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

For what it's worth, I'm a 44 year old new to road biking this summer and have no problem at all doing a century on a CAAD9 5. I did at first, but my own limitations got to me long before the bike did. I've had no discomfort that I can attribute to the bike. I've never had another road bike (beside some junker 25 years ago) so I can't say how the ride compares to others but I'm fine with it.

I don't totally buy this business about agressive and relaxed frames. To a certain point yes, but my butt is on the seat and arms are on the bars.....not the frame.....so I think my choice of positioning the seat and bars controls my posture much more than the frame. Those positionings may limited by frame type but not totally dictated by it so as far as a bike being "just for racing" I'm not sure there's such a thing. Not like I know what I'm talking about here....but it seems logical.


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

Hank Stamper said:


> For what it's worth, I'm a 44 year old new to road biking this summer and have no problem at all doing a century on a CAAD9 5. I did at first, but my own limitations got to me long before the bike did. I've had no discomfort that I can attribute to the bike. I've never had another road bike (beside some junker 25 years ago) so I can't say how the ride compares to others but I'm fine with it.
> 
> I don't totally buy this business about agressive and relaxed frames. To a certain point yes, but my butt is on the seat and arms are on the bars.....not the frame.....so I think my choice of positioning the seat and bars controls my posture much more than the frame. Those positionings may limited by frame type but not totally dictated by it so as far as a bike being "just for racing" I'm not sure there's such a thing. Not like I know what I'm talking about here....but it seems logical.


Thanks Hank and that is funny about your limitations!! I am the same way, I will cave before the bike becomes uncomfortable more than likely. The bike I have now is aluminum, albeit an entry level one and it is rough. Maybe some call it stiff but you feel everything. My aluminum C'dale MTB has the headshok so it is hard to tell if the aluminum frame on it transfers as much. I guess riding a Caad 9 will give me the answer. 

As far as geo's go, race or relaxed, if you click on the specs and look at the measurements there are big differences. A race oriented bike will turn by just thinking about it where you actually have to put a little input into a more relaxed geo bike. I do agree that saddle position and handlebar position can affect the body postition but a race type bike will always give you that "standing on your head" feeling!


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

ah, I see. Thanks. I never thought of it from a handling/turning perspective. It does turn just by thinking about it (almost literally)....but again I can't compare that to other road bikes. At any rate....It's definitely worth a test drive. Good luck.


----------



## andyny (Aug 1, 2009)

i just did the nyc bike ms 100 miler last sunday on a caad9-5. no issues at all in terms of comfort

i'm not even a seasoned rider I just got this bike less than a month ago and first time riding so i'm not even conditioned and can tell you i was comfortable.


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks Andy, that helps. I am glad that new riders are posting up as that helps. I really like the blue and white paint job on the Synapse Carbon 4/5 but I am looking at getting the price down and thinking of durability issues. I need to ride a Caad 9 to see how it feels for sure. I am thinking of the 9-4 for the SRAM setup. Anyone have any pros or cons on the SRAM group? With the SRAM and going with the Compact, I am thinking there will be a little easier gearing for climbs. Looks like the cassette has a 27 vs. a 28 for my current bike, but it is a triple. Wonder what gear the 34/27 equates to on my current bike in the 30 ring? If my math is correct, about a 24 tooth on my current bike would be the same. Now, wonder what gear that is, 3? How is the shifting of the SRAM compare to the Shimano?


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

SRAM vs. Shimano shifting is a matter of personal preference -- they have different shift actions and you may or may not like one or the other. I personally love SRAM shifting, other people don't.

Asad


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

Can you describe the shifting? Seems like it would be the same, maybe one is faster than the other? One thing that is aggravating on the entry level Sora that is on mine is during fast shifting, after you go up a few gears, there is a definite jerk on the feet, not a smooth as butter feel. Of course, that is to be expected at the entry level I suppose.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I personally much prefer SRAM's shifters. Basically, they have a fixed brake lever and the single shift paddle is used for both up and downshifts. A small stroke/tap downshifts, a longer throw upshifts. I thought it was weird at first but within the first ride, it became very instinctive and now it's become my favorite. I was used to Campagnolo before and I can't stand Shimano levers...


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

Can you tell me what folks mean when they say "fixed" brake lever? Not sure I understand that one, although I did look up on You Tube the way the shifters work.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Fixed meaning that the actual brake levers just pivots in one direction, on one axis, toward the bar. Shimano levers move in the brake axis but they also move sideways for shifting...


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Dan,

You trade in Campy for Sram ?


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks Dan! I thought the Shimano had separate shift levers too. I think the fixed brake levers would feel better but then again, having never ridden a setup like that, I wouldn't know.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I still have both and like using both but I give SRAM the nod because it's a lot cheaper and easier to find parts and parts are more standard than Campy, I already have a few wheelsets and cassettes that are SRAM/Shimano... With that said, If I was given a 2010 SuperSix Team, I'd jump on it, but paying for one, I'll go with the SRAM Red model.

And even if I don't like Shimano, I'm one of those that think that it's more a matter of getting used to a shifter style. After some use, anything is usable but we have our preferences after some time with each. I have a bike with Red, one with Record, mtbs with Grip Shifts, Shimano Dual-Controls... If they shift well, I'm okay.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

electech said:


> Can you tell me what folks mean when they say "fixed" brake lever? Not sure I understand that one, although I did look up on You Tube the way the shifters work.


Sounds like you got it already but another way to put it is that a fixed brake lever is for the brakes...period. With shimano the lever you pull back to apply the brakes, is the same lever you push to the side to down shift. SRAM has one brake lever and ONE shift lever. They both have two levers and visually are about the same.

The difference is a matter of personal feel. I don't think anyone would have 'problems' with either....they'd just find one a little more comfortable or intuitive than the other.


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks again Hank. Seems like the Shimano setup would make for a wobbly brake lever feel. But, what do I know!! I guess it is one of those things you would have to try. Looks like the Caad 9-4 is SRAM Rival and Caad 9-5 is Shimano 105. Is there any difference performance wise in the shifing, i.e is one faster than the other, especially under a load?


----------



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

The CAAD 9 rides great. Mine replaced a Look kg461 - which was a nice carbon frame, but not quite the same as the current generation of carbon bikes - and I find the CAAD 9 rides better. I ride 30-60 miles on a regular basis and have no issues w/ a harsh ride. If the geometry works for you, the CAAD 9 is very nice option.

I was a little concerned, though, so I run 25mm Vittoria Open Corsas - I don't know if they enhance comfort, but they're nice tires. I'm thinking of moving to the Vittoria Paves for the winter.


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

Yep, the Synapse line comes with 25mm tires and I thought about putting this size on vs. the 23mm if I felt uncomfortable or the ride was too harsh. The geo will be more "racy" than I want but unless it is just unbearable, I think for the price that this is the best value.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

I have both a '07 CAAD9 and a '09 SuperSix. Riding blindfolded (if such thing were possible), I'm sure I couldnt tell which one is carbon and which one is Al. 

Carbon = more comfortable is 95% myth / marketing

Fit and type pressure are the most important ride comfort factors.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Le Domestique:

Like you, I have an aluminum and carbon bike (CAAD4 & 08 Super Six). I've ridden both frames using either a set of Campagnolo Eurus & Rolf Prima Elan wheelsets (both with Michelin Pro3 Race @ 110psi). I don't know if "comfort" is the proper term for the difference in ride quality between the two bikes. I do find that my Super Six rides over the muck with greater ease (subjective observation). If I had to make a comparison, it's the difference between getting hit with a rubber padded stick vs a unpadded stick. I guess in that regard, I would find my Super Six "more comfortable." 

Either bikes are comfortable to me. In fact, I have ridden my longest rides with my CAAD4 and don't find it uncomfortable at all. I rode Zamboni's CAAD9 for a very quick ride. I was really surprised by how well it accelerates, IMHO, better than my CAAD4.

CHL

CHL


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

The CAAD 9 was raced actively up until 2007, with the Health Net race team. Team Liquigas trained on them during the 2008 season. The CAAD 9 is a world-class frame in construction, fit, finish with a reputable race pedigree. 

Currently...its Cannondale's HOTTEST seller...good luck finding one anytime soon!


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

My LBS has 2 in stock although they are not my size. But, it will be good enough to go by and look them over. I just wish that you could get them in that sweet looking White/Indigo Blue with Black Accents color on the Synapse!!


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

Stopped by this afternoon to look at the CAAD 9-4 and WOW is this sucker light!!! Raining outside but when one comes in that is my size, they told me they would let me take it home over the weekend to try out!! Can't beat that but if I go ahead and upgrade, this will be bike #7 over the last 15 years so it is not like I am a stranger!! Of course, 3 of those were upgrade in size for our daughter so maybe they don't count!!! Those SRAM cranks looked great on the red one in the showroom. I was happy to see the color was a deeper/darker shade that what the catalog shows up. Didn't see a BBQ one and I wish they had more colors but you can't have everything. I am thinking more and more of giving the 9-4 with SRAM a whirl vs. the 9-5 with 105. Anyone had both and have a preference? The hoods on the SRAM set are shorter than the ones on the Shimano. Man, I need to stay away from the bike shop.

BTW, any idea on the weight of a CAAD 9-4 in a 50cm size? Yes, I know, I'm short!!


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

electech said:


> BTW, any idea on the weight of a CAAD 9-4 in a 50cm size? Yes, I know, I'm short!!


That bike in 50cm size should be around 17lbs stock, without pedals. Compared to most bikes of this caliber...it's a FEATHER, and a highly-addictive speed machine!

My 50cm 2009 CAAD 9/7 is 16.8lbs with full Ultegra, Slice Si fork, SPD-SL pedals and Ksyrium Elites. Now, my skills need to seriously catch up with this bike:


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you, that sounds great. There was another post that I found here of a CAAD 9-4 on the scales at 16.7 pounds in a 54 size I believe. It did feel light as a feather and compared to my Giant Rapid, it is a feather!! I guess until I actually ride it I will just have to guess what everyone is talking about as far as climbing and its speed. It is hard to imagine in what way it will be better. I know lighter weight will help but what other immediate differences will I notice in the first mile? How about the differences in 10 miles and what will take months of riding to notice? I know, lots of questions but I do appreciate the responses.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

electech said:


> Thank you, that sounds great. There was another post that I found here of a CAAD 9-4 on the scales at 16.7 pounds in a 54 size I believe. It did feel light as a feather and compared to my Giant Rapid, it is a feather!! I guess until I actually ride it I will just have to guess what everyone is talking about as far as climbing and its speed. It is hard to imagine in what way it will be better. I know lighter weight will help but what other immediate differences will I notice in the first mile? How about the differences in 10 miles and what will take months of riding to notice? I know, lots of questions but I do appreciate the responses.


You'll feel that SNAP in acceleration the first 500 FEET you pedal the bike. The vertical compliance and shock muting is unbelievably similar to full carbon...thanks to those sinewy, shapely seat stays Cannondale is renowned for. 

I guarantee you'll have a ear-to-ear smile as the CAAD 9 will constantly remind you of its superiority over all other bikes...every time you throw a leg over it. Never before has such a purchase brought me so much daily joy- all thanks to RBR recommendations!!!


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks, I'm looking forward to riding it. One concern is the compact crank vs. the triple I now have. I am thinking that the 27 rear/34 front might not be too much harder a gear than the 28 rear/30 front on the Giant Rapid I have. What gear in my current setup would simulate the easiest to pedal gear on the CAAD 9?


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Not to worry...the compact crank is going to make you a stronger rider, the MORE you ride it. Soon, you'll be surprised how much you find yourself in the 50t ring. I run a 34/50 compact with 11/21 cassette and stays in the big ring through rolling hills even. I'll drop to the 34t ring only on the steepest of climbs.

I don't know about you, but my "sweet spot" gear combo is the 50t ring/16t cog combo on the rollers and flats. I like spinning 90+rpms all day on this.


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

That is close to what I find the best for me except on my Giant, it is a 52t ring and I am not sure on the rear. It is 8 speed and I normally run 3, 4 or 5. I think the cassette is 12-28. I am already pulling hills in the middle, 39t ring, that I used to pull in the 30t. So far, the cheaper components are not staying adjusted very well so I can't wait to get a better component group.


----------

